# an update - hpv positive and will have coposcopy soon -



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I found out late today....On August 15th I will have the colposcopy, i pray there is no cancer. I am scared, what if that was why I miscarried?????? what if I am - like my mother, I want to see my daughter grow and have a wonderful life and get gray hairs before I leave this planet... God this is too much.

I won't let myself get down.........I can't.

I will get through this and heal and I will survive and I will have a healthy pregnancy and child in the near future - please universe hear my prayer ...so be it and so it is.

thanks for letting me ramble on....

Beth


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth,

Peacful loving thoughts being sent your way. I know your scared and understand thoes feelings well. You love your children and want to experience all that life has to offer them.

I know we don't have the same body and I don't want to minimize your pain. However, I wanted to share with you that I had a colposcopy several years ago. Thankfully, it came back normal. I do have 2 pap's a year now and they've all been normal since.

However, I remember the fear I had and all the people around me saying "oh, your young, it'll be fine", "don't worry, it's usually not cancer". Though they were right, that kind of comment *DOES NOT HELP!!* It's happening to *you* and your feelings are so important.

You do want to take good self care right now. Try to avoid caffein because it will amplify the fatigue your now feeling. Try to drink as much water as possible. Be really carefull of the herbs you use because some of them can thin your blood and block it's ability to clott. This can be a concern before surgery. Red Rasburry Leaf is a very good herb now - high in ant-oxidents and very hydrating. Also, 2,000 mg. a day of vitamin C is good before surgery to help fight off infection.

The procedure is fairly comfortable. You should feel pretty good afterward, but make sure you take it really easy and get the rest you need.

Your deep in my thoughts.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

I had a coposcopy in November and have had paps every six months for the last 3 years due to two abnormals. So far everything has been clear. I refuse to entertain the fears most of the time - a mind over matter thing I guess.

I will be praying for you. Try to relax and do fun things with your family. Let us know how things are going and pm me if you want to know more or need someone to talk to.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I am not saying this to bring you down but hopefull it will offer hope regardless of what the test results say.

After five miscarrigages my friend had an abnormal pap smear, tests, hpv, tests, precancer cells. Her doctor told her she could have one more year to get pregnant but would have to have a hyterectemy directly following labor and start cancer treatments right away. She opted to have an immediant hysterectamy iinstead. The surgery went smoothly and got all the cancer cells before they spread anywhere and there has been no need for further treatment. So while the outcome of her beloved babies is very sad it is good that this was found and taken care of before it became a huge problem. She will be able to see her children into old age without worry of this causing her problems again.

Please try to relax and have some peace in your life in the days to come. I wish you wellness, health and cancer freeness.

Hags to you and your family.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you all for your posts and care sent over the wires. I am feeling good today. I have just returned from Vermont. I aso did some research and found from Dr. Christian Northrops' book "Women's Bodies Womens' Wisdom" and Linda Rector-Pages' Book "Healthy Healing" some valuable information. I am taking high doses of camu-camu (a high potency vit. C), pychnogenol 100 mg twic a day, 800 mcg Folic Acid twice a day plus more folic acid 400 mcg in my B-vitamin - twice daily and a sublingual B-12 that is 2500 mcg - twice daily. I am also visualizing my healthy cervix. And I am visualizing the Dr. doing the test and say" I don't see a problem, everything is clear, you have a normal cervix." I am determined to heal from this and to have another healthy pregnancy and healthy baby/child from that pregnancy! I can do this!!









Thank you all again and I wish you all many blessings,

Beth


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Many blessings to you, your family and your future children







I will be sending warm healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth, getting to know you on the boards I realize what an amazing woman you are. Thank you, you bring hope and strength to so many.

Sending you my thoughts and blessings.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you Lilyka and Jacque for your special words and for the strength you all have given me. My resolve to heal this grows deeper everyday, and an added bonus is that I feel stronger everyday. Thank you so much for your healing support and your caring thoughts.

many blessings,

Beth


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you Xiola's mom your comforting words mean a great deal to me. I was sad to read your story but amazed at what a strong woman you are. You are strong in your love for your family and your writing reflects that. Thank you for thinking of me at this time in your life and I wish you healing and peace on your journey.

blessings,

Beth


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Nah, I'm not strong...I just don't know when to quit.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

That in it's self is strength sweetie! You're all strong women - don't forget that. Even when you feel like you're falling apart, remember where you've been and that you're still here and still trying - that's TRUE STRENGTH!

There were times that I wondered if I'd every make it through the loss of my baby. I look back now and I'm overwhelmed at how intense the greif could be. It's all part of the journey and it does soften with time - but the love and memory don't!

Wishing you all peace as you journey through.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Strength and Love two very powerful combinations that are here on this board. Xoila's mom and Jacque you are wonderful and gracious women and I am honored to know you. Thank you so much.

May blessings abound for you,

Beth


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

After the birth of my second son I was diagnosed with severe dysplasia and needed a colposcopy, and then a LEEP to remove the abnormal cells. I thought for sure that I was going to die and not live to see my son grow up. But everything turned out fine, the cells were removed and that was almost five years ago, my paps have been fine ever since. I went on to have another son with no problem (I got pregnant about 7 months after my LEEP). I do believe that diet plays a big part of it. I wasn't eating very well at the time (stressed new mother) so now I make that a priority.

I'm sorry about the loss of your baby. I have recently had two miscarriages in a row (not related to my abnormal paps- as far as I know they don't cause miscarriages). My dr. thinks it's a fluke and that one in three pregnancies end in miscarriage.

Take care of yourself!
Elisa


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you Elisa for your helpful information. I am learning more about this and now feel that I can beat it and go on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby. I too believe that stress and diet play an important role. I am in the process of working that out. The stress part is the hardest....there is always stress of one level or another....

But thank you so much for your help and blessings to you and your wonderful family.

beth


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Just wanted to put it out there that I had an abnormal pap in 1996, had a coloposcopy and was diagnosed with HPV. Had paps every months for a year, every six months the next year and now just once a year.

I am not saying this to alarm you in any way--just prepare you. My coloposcopy hurt very badly. No one warned me and I think I could have dealt with it much better if they had. (It was the actual biopsies that hurt, to be more specific. The coloposcopy was just the "looking")

I've had no signs of HPV since---I'm sending you positive energy and healthy vibes.


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

I also wanted to mention how incredibly common this is. After I was diagnosed I found out that almost all my friends had gone through it at some point in their life and of course none of us fit into the "high risk" catagory. I know it is scary, recently my OB called because they thought that they had mixed up my pap with someone elses (mine came back normal, hers came back abnormal but after further investigation they determined nothing was wrong with her- therefore since I had had an abnormal one in my past they thought it might be mine-UGH). It was an awful week of waiting and freaking out again but it turned out that it wasn't mine. I also believe that this condition can come and go and often reverse itself. Hang in there, I know how scared you are and I just wanted you to know that even at it's worse, this condition is highly treatable. Most of my friends who had it found out while in college and went on to have healthy children.

I hope this helps, it is so great that they can catch these things so early with the pap. My OB said that almost everyone has HPV, unless you have had only one partner and that partner has only had one partner (you).

Also my colposcopy didn't really hurt, they numbed my cervix first and it just felt like a pinch.

I know you are scared and my heart goes out to you as I know exactly how you feel. Please take care.

Elisa


----------



## Blessed Sunshine (May 9, 2002)

Beth,

This just adds to the stress you're going through. Our lives in ways are parallels. I've had abnormal paps for the last 2 years. Yet i had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and this time it was normal. My cousin works in a cytology lab. There are things they don't tell you. If you've had sex within a few day before your test, it may be abnormal, regular use of condoms can affect the pap, there are a few others. For me, i need to go every 6 months until I have 2 normal ones in a row. I think my gp was too gentle..lol... the ob said she was going to take a good sample, and YOUCH, but it came back normal this time. I just don't know.

My old neighbor was diagnosed with NPV(is that right?) there was a message when she got home from her honeymoon. She went in, they did the procedure, a day surgery, went' home, rested a few days and was fine. in this modern age, with regualr check ups, the chance of full blown cancer is slim, as long as women don't avoid the tests, then it's caught before it goes that far(My. Dr. words) If there are questionable cells, they will remove those. Let's hope that it's not though.

You're in my prayers, sweetie, you've been through alot, and I hope is just a false alarm.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2JuneBoys_
*
Also my colposcopy didn't really hurt, they numbed my cervix first and it just felt like a pinch.
*
They numbed your cervix? There was no numbing for me! No wonder it hurt!


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Coloposcopy?

Is that where they look inside with a contraption that looks like a big set of binoculars?

I had that procedure done (quite a few years ago, in 1990, I think) and a biopsy along with it to check out the abnormal cells that they had discovered with a pap. (I thought I had been at a middle stage. Not the worst one, but not the least either.)

During the check my body kept jiggling cuz even thru the seriousness of what I was going thru I couldn't help but chuckle about the "binoculars" thing looking like, well, binoculars.

I began really watching what I eat (salads, etc.) and getting regular exercise and fresh air. I'm not saying this was my cure-all but I'm okay so far twelve years later.

Take good care of yourself thru this very trying time.....

Laila.


----------



## XM Sister (Aug 13, 2002)

Like the name implies I am the sister of Xiola's Momma. I read her post about me and wanted to clarify a few things.

Quote:

I hope this is not giving you false hope...but my sister has HPV and after she had some lesions frozen off (can't remember the term) she has had normal paps, and it's been several years.
I did have HPV. I had an abnormal Pap and went in for my coloscopy with a biopsy. I did not have any kind of anestetic with that and I found it was a more uncomfortable hurt than it being really painful ...I guess it depends on how much they take off.

I did not have lesions, I had pre cancer cells all over my cervix. The biopsy came back and they told me I had HPV. 2 months later I went in for a LEEP- I never had anything frozen...they usually freeze off genital warts- which I did not have.

I have never had another abnormal pap or any signs of HPV since then, which was 4 years ago.

The best advice I could give is just to read as much info as possible and educate yourself. There is a lot more info out there than there used to be, some of it conflicts but doesn't all reasearch? Just make your own decisions from the information that you get.







Hope this helps,

XM Sister


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Just so you know, XM sister, HPV IS genital warts. I know. I have it too.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

xm and xm's sister - let's take this to PM's to maintain the integrety of the boards.

Please know that as the moderator of this forum, I'm here for you and care deeply. Let me know via pm if you need assistance from me. I've also given Cynthia (the administrator) a heads up on this.

The Mothering boards are here for support. This forum is here to offer love and understanding. I would hate to think anyone would feel uneasy about posting here - or that they're not getting the support they need.

Wishing you all peace and gentleness. Again, let's take the other issues to pm or email [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

I was diagnosed with HPV when I was 18. I was told I had cysts all over my cervix. I did not have any procedures done. I did have what felt like SEVERE cramping off and on and was given medication for it once, and that was about 3 years ago. While pregnant with Kailey in 2001 I went to the ER because of cramping. They did a exam and it is then that I asked if there was anything abnormal. The doctor said there was nothing. I told him I had been diagnosed with HPV and was told I have cysts. He said sometimes pregnancy with all of its hormonal changes can reverse the cysts? Or something like that. Strange huh? I haven't had any cramping or lower abdomenal pain for about 3-4 years.

And just to reiterate HPV IS genital warts and is an STD.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I had an abnormal pap once also, this was about 6 months after I had dd. It was in 1990, and I had a colposcopy where they look. Dr found 2 places of abnormal cells. And I had a cryosurgery where they freeze it off. I don't have HPV though. I've had normal paps since.

While my cousin didn't get regular paps, and was dx with cervical cancer and had a hysterectomy.

I'm all for early detection.


----------

